# bolso



## Raúl63

Hola.
¿"Bolso" en portugués es "bolso" en español?
Gracias.
RAUL


----------



## Vanda

Errr, para isso eu preciso conferir o que é bolso em espanhol, para ver se não é um falso cognato.
Veja o bichinho que está no bolso da camisa.
Dê uma olhada no dicionário WR. Bolso é a nossa bolsa.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Teoricamente sim. No Brasil nós damos um uso mais restrito à palavra, usando-a quase somente para nos referirmos ao bolso das roupas (acho que seria o "bolsillo" em Espanhol). Não sei se no Espanhol isso também ocorre.


----------



## Raúl63

Um "bolso" en español es más para los viajes o para las pertenecias de los hombres, en el día a día. Las mujeres usan "cartera" en ese caso...

Una "bolsa" es más para las compras o el supermercado (de plástico, de papel, etc.).

Ahora vuestro "bolso" es ese hermoso "bolsillo" nuestro que me muestra Vanda, y donde A VECES hay dinero.
Gracia a los dos.
RAUL


----------



## sara_gdleon

uy, en México bolso es para las mujeres y cartera para los hombres.....


----------



## Brabol

sara_gdleon said:


> uy, en México bolso es para las mujeres y cartera para los hombres.....


 
Es así que yo entiendo *bolso* también. Y aqui en Sudamerica. Me admira que "bolso" no tenga ese sentido en Argentina (o sea, el de "bolsa" - en portugués - para las mujeres).
Ya "cartera" vale tanto para hombres como para mujeres.


----------



## Tomby

Em Espanha: 
O "bolso" que mostrou a Vanda com o _bichinho_ chama-se "bolsillo". Igualmente para outras prendas, por exemplo, para as calças. 
A "bolsa" (também mostrada pela Vanda) em espanhol é um "bolso", que segundo o tamanho ou uso pode ser uma "maleta" [mala]; um "maletín"* [pasta]; um "bolso en bandolera" [saco a tiracolo]; etc. 
Cumprimentos!

*Também "cartera" ou "portafolios", ora para homens, ora para mulheres.


----------



## asmborges

De ropa:
Bolso (Pt -Br) = Bolso (Pt - Pt) = Bolsillo (Es - Es)

De mujer:
Bolsa (Pt - Br) = Mala (+comum) ou Bolsa (Pt - Pt) = Bolso (Es - Es)

De plástico:
Bolsa ou Saco (Pt - Br) = Saco Plástico (Pt - Pt) = Bolsa (Es-Es)

Mala (Pt - Br) = Mala (Pt - Pt) = Maleta (Es - Es)

Realmente eso es un poco confuso...


----------



## Amarello

sara_gdleon said:


> uy, en México bolso es para las mujeres y cartera para los hombres.....


 

En Perú usamos cartera para las mujeres y billetera para los hombres, je.
Saludos,
Amarello


----------



## Like an Angel

asmborges said:


> Mala (Pt - Br) = Mala (Pt - Pt) = Maleta (Es - Es) = Valija (Es - Arg)
> Realmente eso es un poco confuso...


 
Por si les interesa agregar conocimiento =)


----------



## asmborges

Sólo para completar la cadena de falsos cognatos, sigue:

Má (Pt) = Mala (Es)

Los hispanohablantes SIEMPRE se confuden con eso al intentar hablar portugués..............


----------



## Amarello

asmborges said:


> Sólo para completar la cadena de falsos cognatos, sigue:
> 
> Má (Pt) = Mala (Es)
> 
> Los hispanohablantes SIEMPRE se confuden con eso al intentar hablar portugués..............


 

Nao sempre, nao sempre.
Amarello


----------



## DBLS

E os sacos grandes onde se vendem ração, farinha, mandioca, amendoim.... com 30, 50kg?
como se chamam em espanhol?


----------



## airosa

asmborges said:


> De ropa:
> Bolso (Pt -Br) = Bolso (Pt - Pt) = Bolsillo (Es - Es)


 
Gostaria de saber que palavra se usa mais em Portugal neste caso: bolso ou algibeira?

Obrigada.


----------



## epi y blas

Amarello said:


> En Perú usamos cartera para las mujeres y billetera para los hombres, je.
> Saludos,
> Amarello


En España, como en Méjico, BOLSO es para las mujeres, forma parte habitual de su vestuario. Mientras que CARTERA es para los hombres.
Las mujeres también pueden llevar una cartera, por supuesto (pero la meten dentro del bolso...).
Un saludo.


----------



## Alentugano

airosa said:


> Gostaria de saber que palavra se usa mais em Portugal neste caso: bolso ou algibeira?
> 
> Obrigada.


 
Atualmente penso que se usa mais _bolso_. _Algibeira_ (já) não se ouve tanto.


----------



## Mangato

DBLS said:


> E os sacos grandes onde se vendem ração, farinha, mandioca, amendoim.... com 30, 50kg?
> como se chamam em espanhol?


 
Na espanha* sacos*


----------



## Mangato

El bolso en España es un complemento muy utilizado por mujeres, donde suelen guardar innumerables objetos y secretos.. Suele incorporar asas o una correa para colgarlo del hombro. No es un artículo exclusivamente femenino, también hay bolsos para hombres, per mucho menos utilizados. Hace unos años se popularizaron un tipo de bolsos pequeños para hombres popolarmente conocidos por mariconeras. No me pregunten por el origen del nombre, pero pueden sacar sus propias conclusiones


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Últimamente están más de moda los bolsos aquí.  Son carteras pero no armadas, blandas, de mayor capacidad, sin divisiones. La cartera es de un material siempre más rígido, las únicas marcas que tienen de las grandes son Hermès, Buccati, Louis Vuiton, etcéteras, las que no usa el pueblo digamos.  Los bolsos proliferan sobre todo en las mujeres que salen temprano a la mañana y vuelven tarde, ya que tienen que llevar la infinita cantidad de cosas necesarias e innecesarias que la vida cotidiana nos requiere: apuntes para la facultad, el/los libro/s, la agenda, etc., etc., etc. Y muchos etcéteras.  Por extensión, ya que es más usada la palabra cartera, se puede confundir y decirle "cartera" al "bolso", nadie nos va a corregir, pero la verdad es que la cartera es chica o mediana, más armada y con divisiones; los bolsos son lo contrario (llamados "pozos negros" porque las cosas se pierden adentro).

Mi papá usó cartera de hombre siempre, era un marciano (era italiano, capaz que son costumbres de viejo tano). Ahora es imposible ver a un hombre con una de esas carteras, a lo sumo los jóvenes o no tanto, con un bolso cruzado (generalmente tejidos a mano y de muchos colores con motivos coyas).


----------



## DBLS

Muchas gracias Mangato!!


----------



## Uticens678

Boa tarde! Gostava de saber se o plural de bolso é bólsos ou bôlsos. Obrigado desde já !


----------



## Vanda

Do Aurélio _ 

[Pl.: bolsos (ô). ]


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Do Aurélio _
> 
> [Pl.: bolsos (ô). ]



Em Portugal também é /bôlsos/, mas cada vez mais gente diz /bólsos/.. é como o caso de acordo/acordos, molho/molhos, as pessoas aqui estão a pronunciar essas formas no plural usando o "o" aberto, pois é o que se ouve na comunicação social (TV, rádio, ..), apesar de a pronúncia tida como correta ser com o "o" fechado.


----------

